

My thoughts on the Seedsummit Term Sheet - amirmc
http://amirchaudhry.com/my-thoughts-on-the-seedsummit-term-sheet

======
benfwirtz
Agree with the impression that it's not an actual "seed" term sheet. But most
European VCs like to advertise themselves as "early stage" investors, although
they mostly do later stage investments of a few million Euros.

But at the very least, there is now some kind of reference startups can look
at. For seed investments, there is also the HackFwd term sheet:
<http://hackfwd.com/#tools>

